# Canine Chiropractic



## duckdog (Mar 20, 2010)

Have any of you tried chiro with your seniors? My chiropracter at home is certified in equine and canine as well, and I'm thinking of having her look over Rosie for her lingering issues with the vestibular infections. Her rear legs don't always track right, the on again/off again head tilt, etc.

I figure it can't hurt...


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

I am a HUGE proponent of VOM, and also the use of cold laser. It has kept my seniors as well as all of my dogs, in great shape. I cannot recommend it highly enough.


----------



## Katie and Paddy's Mum (Mar 31, 2010)

We have used chiropractic on all our dogs including our bridge boy Bear. It was wonderful and helped a great deal in my opinion.
We also did tellington touch (I hope that is the right term) for Bear when he had his brain tumour. 

For my latest Golden, Katie (she is 4.5 years now) we have used chiropractic on two separate occasions with great results. THe first time she ran full speed into a picnic table while chasing her ball and her neck seemed to be causing some discomfort (even after a week of rest) and after two sessions she was back to herself again. She was moving around much more comfortably - you could literally see her let out a sigh of relief as the adjustments were taking place.

So yes, it is worth a shot!
I recommend it to everyone!

---
Kim


----------



## Goldilocks (Jun 3, 2007)

My brother has been taking Cooper for weekly chiropractic sessions for the past month to try and help his shoulder. There's been some improvement but unfortunately not enough. The vet doesn't know what's wrong with Coop. The next step is a referral to a neurologist in Toronto. I have heard many stories of success with alternative care in dogs. My Aunt-in-law was taking her Brittany Spaniels for rolfing treatments when they were quite old and having issues and she said those made a huge difference.


----------



## WLR (May 11, 2008)

Dudley, my Pit-Terrier mix had a pinched nerve in his lower back where he couldnt even sit without falling over...About 2 visits later out of a total of 6 he was chasing squirrels again. It gave him 18 months more of life before the spleen surgery he didnt survive 6/09.


----------



## WLR (May 11, 2008)

*Vom & cl*



Pointgold said:


> I am a HUGE proponent of VOM, and also the use of cold laser. .


======================================================
Tell me more about this....Inquiering minds want to learn...


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I have just started taking my older golden (maybe 12?) to a holistic vet. He is getting acupuncture and laser treatments. He has had one acupuncture and three laser treatments so far. I think it is helping him with his mobility and gait issues.

I don't know if they will try chiro treatments on him because there is some question about his spine. She just got his x-rays yesterday so she may decide chiro will be of benefit.

Copper is also taking some herbals. I have no idea what. We had gone the route of regular vet, internal specialist and ortho specialist without much success so I figured I'd give this a try.

He is scheduled for another acupuncture treatment and laser treatment on Wednesday. I'll let you know how that goes if you'd like.


----------



## MyMaggieGirl (Nov 12, 2008)

I took my bridge girl Maggie to the chiropractor, I wish I had started it sooner. I saw immediate results but unfortunately they only lasted a few days. She had bad hips and arthritis in her spine. As the chiro said, it was too late to cure her but we certainly gave her a great deal of relief.

I say try it.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Here is an excellent article about the use of Cold Laser treatments in veterinary medicine. I honestly don't get it, but I will vouch for the effectiveness. I have friends who get it on themselves, as well, and swear by it.

http://www.vomtech.com/vetcoldlaser.html


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I haven't had to read anything that difficult since college!

However, Copper is feeling and moving better after one acupuncture treatment and three laser treatments. He is taking a very small amount of herbs but no rimadyl or other anti-inflammatory. Like PG said - the results speak for themselves in Copper's case.


----------



## Starfire5 (Apr 23, 2010)

I myself have been getting cold laser treatments from my chiropractor and I can't say ENOUGH good things about it! By all means, try it with your furbabies. My chiro started giving me the treatments when he took an x-ray of my right knee and found that the cartilage was all gone! He said I have bone-on-bone arthritis. I was not able to walk without limping and it was very painful. Now a couple months later, I have virtually no pain and walk without a limp. 

I also asked him to try it on my ears, as I was left with permanent tinnitus from taking the prescription drug Singulair. After having exhausted all traditional medical avenues AND acupuncture with very limited results, I was desperate. The cold laser is the ONLY thing that works for me to keep the ringing in my ears at bay.

I say, if someone offers it to you, try it!


----------

